# Be very careful folks--a tragedy that shouldn't have happened



## greybeard (Jan 2, 2017)

http://amarillo.com/news/2017-01-02...family-members-stable-one-transported-lubbock
Manufacturers, state and federal agencies do a very good job trying to protect us from ourselves, but we MUST follow the labels and the laws. 
They are very lucky an explosion didn't take place

4 minors dead and the rest of the family hospitalized in Texas after some family members attempted to use a water hose to wash a very toxic insecticide from under their home. The specimen label clearly states it is not for residential use and only to be sold according to label. Restricted only to lic applicators and to avoid any circumstance that would allow water to come in contact with it.


From:
http://www.cdms.net/ldat/ld2RR001.pdf


----------



## babsbag (Jan 3, 2017)

How very sad. I can't imagine being the parents and losing 4 children is such a senseless way.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 3, 2017)

terrible shame. I feel sorry for all involved.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 3, 2017)

so very sad. Follow instructions, chemicals kill!!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 3, 2017)

I saw that on the news last night.  What a tragedy that should never have happened.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 3, 2017)

My heart hurts for this family, so sad. The news accounts are a bit garbled, but from what I can gather, this is a restricted use pesticide, which means only licensed applicators can even buy it (and hopefully learned enough respect for such materials in the process of acquiring their license, they will read and follow the label directions!) Apparently, someone sold this stuff on the black market. As dramatic as that sounds, it could mean something as simple as, "you got rats? We got some stuff we use at work, works real good; I'll get you some," and dumping some from a bag into a bottle or can the next time they were in the storeroom. The label may not have ever been within miles of the house; the person who actually put it under the house may not have had a clue about what they were dealing with. All the rules and regs and hoops to jump through, and this stuff still happens.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 3, 2017)

> AMARILLO, TX (KFDA) -
> 
> Many are wondering how the Phosphine gas responsible for killing four children entered the home. We've learned lack of education on how to use the chemical compound led to the deaths of four Amarillo children.
> 
> ...


----------



## Baymule (Jan 3, 2017)

Terminix.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 4, 2017)

So sad.


----------



## lcertuche (May 15, 2017)

So sad for the family. Between the packrats, mice and cockroaches I know how frustrated it is to have infestations that normal sprays, traps, etc. doesn't work but that is a heavy price to pay. Too heavy.


----------

